# Post you CPU temp (any CPU)



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

Post your CPU temp Idle and/or load.You can use any software you want. Tell clocks voltage and cooling also CPU type and software used don't forget a SS 


here is mine 

AMD Athlon 5000+BE @3ghz 214x14@1.35v 
Xigmatek 1283
software used -Easy tune 5
15c idle


----------



## iamajunky (May 10, 2008)

Proccessor:5000+BE 3.225 200x16 1.45v 25c-28c
Cooling:Thermaltake Big Typhoon
Software:Bios


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2008)

not bad temps... I found that easy tune 5 gives me the same temps as BIOS but the voltage isn't right.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 10, 2008)

CPU: E6600 at 3.4GHz 425*8
LOAD: 52-58c
VCORE: 1.5125
COOLING: ThermalRight Ultra 120 and 120mm fan
SOFTWARE: coretemp


----------



## blkhogan (May 10, 2008)

5000+ Black @ 3.245GHz x15 multi / 216 FSB / voltage 1.425
Cooling: Zalman 9500LED
Temps: 23c - 29c idle / 36c - 45c load
Software: BIOS


----------



## Psychoholic (May 10, 2008)

Q6600 @ 3.2ghz + AC Freezer 7 Pro

IDLE : 34-37C
LOAD: 55-58C

Software used: Coretemp, cpuid hwmonitor


----------



## ShadowFold (May 10, 2008)

Pentium Dual-Core E2200 @ stock clocks I get 30-34c idle. AC Freezer Pro 7 used with MX2. FoxOne is the program I use.


----------



## xu^ (May 11, 2008)

Cpu - Q6600 @ 3.2ghz 
Cooling - AC Freezer 7 Pro

IDLE : 32-36C
LOAD: 50-55C


Software - Coretemp


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 11, 2008)

Well its one hot night lol fans turned down half way 38c to 40c idle 54c  load


----------



## panchoman (May 11, 2008)

25C.. regular windows load ~15-25 % on an athlon x2 4600 E @2.85g @1.4v on a thermaltake blue orb 

ambient is ~80F...


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2008)

The weird thing is, since I have my GA-EP35-DS3R (rev2.1) motherboard the "cpu" temp is  always 4-5 degrees HIGHER then the "core" temps.
Only under load when the cores get around 50C all 3 temps are nearly equal.

I have had other motherboards used with this same processor I'm using now and the "core" temps were always higher then the "cpu" temp.


----------



## Melvis (May 11, 2008)

AMD FX-57 2.8Ghz idle lowest ive seen it is at 7c, average 10 to 20c 
Max load between 40c to 55c 
All depends on the room temperature and when Cool and quiet kicks in to  cuts it down to 1.2GHz
And its on air cooling 

If u want a pick i can give ya a screen shot later on ?


----------



## a111087 (May 11, 2008)

I run my Athlon 3500+ Orleans oced to 2.5 ghz passive with Ultra 120 42-43C max
with fan max will be ~39-40c, and idle minimum will be ~25c (when it is cold in a room, 30-33c is normal idle )


----------



## MrW (May 11, 2008)

With standard air/water cooling you can only get as low as room temperature, usually between 20 and 25c (68 and 77F). If you get readings below that they are incorrect.


----------



## a111087 (May 11, 2008)

MrW said:


> With standard air/water cooling you can only get as low as room temperature, usually between 20 and 25c (68 and 77F). If you get readings below that they are incorrect.



lol, my current cpu temp is 9c, but that is because of BIOS that I have right now, but cpu diode reports normal temps


----------



## jbruneau (May 11, 2008)

CPU: AMD Opteron 170
COOLING: ThermalRight Ultra 120 w/ ADDA Fan
OVERCLOCK: 2000MHz Stock, 2750MHz OCed
IDLE: 38-40 degrees C (36-38 degrees C @ Core)
LOAD: 46-48 degrees C (59-61 degrees C @ Core)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2008)

Just took my side window off now it idles 30-32c. I guess im lucky  go Nebraska weather!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2008)

my 15c idle is true because i had the window open and don't have the side on my case and it was like 57f outside


----------



## Bytor (May 11, 2008)

Need to post ambiant room temps also.

Processor: Phenom 9850 BE @ 2.8 ghz with 1.21vcore.
Cooling: D-Tek Fuzion water block w/washer, BIX 240 rad., MCP355 pump w/Petra's top.
Ambiant Temp:    24c
CPU Idle temp:    30c
CPU Load temp:   37c

Asus PC Probe II







Processor: AMD 6000+ @ 3.528 with 1.56vcore
Cooling: D-Tek Fuzion water block w/washer, BIX 240 rad., MCP355 pump w/Petra's top.
Ambiant temp:  5c
CPU Idle temp:  9c
CPU Load temp: 15c

Core temp


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2008)

Melvis said:


> AMD FX-57 2.8Ghz idle lowest ive seen it is at 7c, average 10 to 20c
> Max load between 40c to 55c
> All depends on the room temperature and when Cool and quiet kicks in to  cuts it down to 1.2GHz
> And its on air cooling
> ...



i would like a SS not say'n your lie'n i just want to see it


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 11, 2008)

ambient temps a lot cooler this morning:






Gonna see how low I can get vCore while still remaining stable.


----------



## Gallatin (May 11, 2008)

i will post my temps tomorrow. this is my girlfriends pc. with a scythe infinity.


----------



## JC316 (May 11, 2008)

E8400 4.05GHZ
1.35V
60*C max load
H20-220 Compact
Ambient 78*F


----------



## carlt (May 11, 2008)

Lowered it from 3.6 to 3.0 due to it getting pretty warm here .


----------



## Dark_Webster (May 11, 2008)

Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Manchester Core);
Idle: 32 cº (1 GHZ,1.15v,Cool n'quiet), 34 cº (2GHZ,1.40v);
Load 42 cº(1.40v)

Cooled by Xigmatek RS1283


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Manchester Core);
> Idle: 32 cº (1 GHZ,1.15v,Cool n'quiet), 34 cº (2GHZ,1.40v);
> Load 42 cº(1.40v)
> 
> Cooled by Xigmatek RS1283



I have the 1283 and my CPU NEVER gets that hot..Is the fan on 100%


----------



## Dark_Webster (May 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have the 1283 and my CPU NEVER gets that hot..Is the fan on 100%



Yes, but my case has a bad cable management, so it gets a bit warm. But from the stock cooler it reduced 10 degrees, so i'm happy 

But it is also sucking air from the graphics card, that maintains the card a bit cooler, and the processor itself cool.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 11, 2008)

that would be why. I have all my wires and cables out of the way.also the CPU is a different core 90nm vs 65nm


----------



## Dark_Webster (May 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be why. I have all my wires and cables out of the way.also the CPU is a different core 90nm vs 65nm



The motherboard cable and some molexs are in front of the front fan. But I like the temperatures I'm seeing and I like the cooler. I'm waiting to see the CPU temps in the winter


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 11, 2008)

cpu amd 6000+ x2 
cooler amd cpu fan box
no o.c 
idle 42 c
load 52 c


----------



## Shurakai (May 11, 2008)

Heres mine:





CPU: E6420
Idle: 39-40c
Load: 58c
Volts: 1.28 (going by Everest and CPU-Z, it's set to default/normal in the bios, i know that)
Cooling: AC Freezer 7
Software: Real Temp 2.5 (Core Temp as well, but not in the screenshot, it reported the same min and max temps as Real Temp)


----------



## Melvis (May 11, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i would like a SS not say'n your lie'n i just want to see it



Ya ok no problem,  I use Speedfan 4.34 and it does my CPU, HDD, and GPU, and i know the temps it shows are correct course its the same reading on Easy tune 5, and the same on ntune as well 

But i must admit , the reason i got such a OMG low temp, is because i have no heating in my house  and its almost winter time here in Australia, and i use my computer as my heater =/

But ill get those temps up for you soon as i can, but it will be speedfan temps for HDD's and CPU, and ill get the ntune and speedfan for the GPU ok?


----------



## Raovac (May 11, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2008)

Melvis said:


> Ya ok no problem,  I use Speedfan 4.34 and it does my CPU, HDD, and GPU, and i know the temps it shows are correct course its the same reading on Easy tune 5, and the same on ntune as well
> 
> But i must admit , the reason i got such a OMG low temp, is because i have no heating in my house  and its almost winter time here in Australia, and i use my computer as my heater =/
> 
> But ill get those temps up for you soon as i can, but it will be speedfan temps for HDD's and CPU, and ill get the ntune and speedfan for the GPU ok?



thanks


----------



## Luke (May 12, 2008)

my laptop is at 59.7c idle 
temp software: RM-clock
CPU mobile AMD sempron 3100+ socket 754

have been at 90c load on hot days before


----------



## psyko12 (May 12, 2008)

P4 3.20 Preschott 775
idle 37-47c (depends now it's summer time here so it's between 45-47c)
load 60+ (highest temp seen by speedfan graphs was 75c, when I was gaming at the time the sun was fully up, no AC unit at my room it's rather windy here now and then but when it's summer time boy it sure gets hot, room temp gets round 40ish lol thank goodness for beer and mini ref)
Cooled by stock intel hsf
Software used: Speedfan, Everest


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks



Ok here is my temps, sorry it took me so long, very busy =/
Anyway the Temp 2 is the CPU at 1.2GHz, HDO is my 320Gb seagate, the HD1 is my WD 120GB, and the last temp is my GPU as u can see its the same as the ntune temp.

Any questions just ask


----------



## Tau (May 14, 2008)

AMD 3700+ @ 3Ghz 38*C load SI-120 cooling it.


----------

